# Maintaining composure through divorce process



## timeforpain (Apr 29, 2012)

How do people do it?

On the *first *meeting with a lawyer, you need about 20 different documents that you somehow get together through all the pain. Then you have to sit across from your stbx and negotiate who gets the couch, the TV, the master bed, the electric lawnmower. 

All the while you're thinking "this can't really be happening." The lawyers are trying to tell you to fight for X or Y, and you don't know if they care or are just trying to bill more hours. You just want it to be over.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

timeforpain said:


> How do people do it?
> 
> On the *first *meeting with a lawyer, you need about 20 different documents that you somehow get together through all the pain. Then you have to sit across from your stbx and negotiate who gets the couch, the TV, the master bed, the electric lawnmower.
> 
> All the while you're thinking "this can't really be happening." The lawyers are trying to tell you to fight for X or Y, and you don't know if they care or are just trying to bill more hours. You just want it to be over.


I seem to remember you couldn't wait to be divorced from your mentally broken wife. Now the divorce that you wanted is a problem for you?


----------

